# What Is The Meaning Of Life?



## Harry Haller

The meaning of life seems to me, to be pointing inwards, so inwards that I have come to the conclusion that the meaning of life is to find out who you are, and then be that person.

Of course this requires much digging and discarding until you find the core of yourself, I am curious as to what other members feel is the meaning of life, and I am also curious as to what members feel the Sikh way of life is.


----------



## TigerStyleZ

If somebody asks me about the meaning of life and similiar things.. I always love  to quote Teja Singh..

 The aim of life, according to the Sikh Gurus, is not to get salvation or aheavenly abode called Paradise, but to develop the best in us which is God.
- Teja SIngh

This pretty much sums everything up for me.. It is a very deep and can be seen troughout our King , Siri Guru Granth Sahib ji..


----------



## Harry Haller

Tigerji

I am glad that at least two of us agree that there is more to life than this damn salvation everyone keeps talking about, or to sit next to Guruji drinking nectar and eating rice pudding!


----------



## japjisahib04

The purpose of life is full of purpose and to discover the divine treasure from within and how to make use of them, 'ਜਿਸੁ ਜਲ ਨਿਧਿ ਕਾਰਣਿ ਤੁਮ ਜਗਿ ਆਏ ਸੋ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਗੁਰ ਪਾਹੀ ਜੀਉ ॥ thus  ਛੋਡਹੁ ਵੇਸੁ ਭੇਖ ਚਤੁਰਾਈ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਇਹੁ ਫਲੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ SGGS 598.4


----------



## Harry Haller

japjisahib04 said:


> The purpose of life is full of purpose and to discover the divine treasure from within and how to make use of them, 'ਜਿਸੁ ਜਲ ਨਿਧਿ ਕਾਰਣਿ ਤੁਮ ਜਗਿ ਆਏ ਸੋ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਗੁਰ ਪਾਹੀ ਜੀਉ ॥ thus  ਛੋਡਹੁ ਵੇਸੁ ਭੇਖ ਚਤੁਰਾਈ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਇਹੁ ਫਲੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ SGGS 598.4



would you say the divine treasure is readily visible, or do we need to strip away layers of falsehood first?


----------



## japjisahib04

Harry jee

It is readily available in all but has been covered with layers of falsehood i.e. why guru sahib says, give up your thought process and follow the one which is gifted to you - nanak likhiya naal.


----------



## Harry Haller

I wonder then, just how hard it is to know what is false and what is not. Are we in danger of throwing out the baby with the bathwater?


----------



## japjisahib04

It is not difficult, we have SGGS to distiniguish and If you are not living in 'anand' then all what we are doing is out of 'mai dar dar kardi'


----------



## singh_man

I know people who do sewa, live honest and virtuous lives and "say" they keep waheguru in their thoughts and mind constantly but still don't seem happy and seem stressed. They hold on to the past or worry about the future, which in my humble opinion is consuming too many mental calories! How do we help people live  in the now and let things go, or just let it be?


----------



## Harry Haller

singh_man said:


> I know people who do sewa, live honest and virtuous lives and "say" they keep waheguru in their thoughts and mind constantly but still don't seem happy and seem stressed. They hold on to the past or worry about the future, which in my humble opinion is consuming too many mental calories! How do we help people live  in the now and let things go, or just let it be?



happiness is a temporary state of mind, and different things make different people happy, my opinion is that in order to find contentment, one must stop looking for happiness, and in that process, one realises that one is actually happy. Not the mind blowing happiness that comes with a snort of coke, or the turn of a card, but the more subtle happiness of knowing that whether you are in the depths of hell, or the pleasures of heaven, its all the same, you can cope, you can live, you can get your head down and get on with it, and find moments of pleasure, and know nothing can touch you.


----------



## singh_man

Interesting topic. I think people's perception and tolerance of happiness vary greatly. One person's contentment could be another person's stress basket. I may be content with someone laughing at me (shrug it off) while someone else may internalize it, feel hurt and stress over it.


----------



## Harry Haller

singh_man said:


> Interesting topic. I think people's perception and tolerance of happiness vary greatly. One person's contentment could be another person's stress basket. I may be content with someone laughing at me (shrug it off) while someone else may internalize it, feel hurt and stress over it.



and out of the two of you, I would wager you would be the most content, and therefore the most likely to realise the god given you!

I do not believe it is possible to realise the true you whilst in the pursuit of temporary happiness


----------



## singh_man

True - I do feel more content and not really stressed about much ;-) And then this comes across as less "empathetic". I rather spend my calories on driving positivity and solutions than wallowing along with people stuck in their past miseries.


----------



## TigerStyleZ

Sat Siri Akaal,

Harry ji you could have also  asked if there is a life before death. Equals  it somehow..

I think the meaning of liffe is simple.. It is just to BE.  To BE a DISCIPLE  of LIFE. A Sikh. You can obtain it through  honesty and truth.. which lies in everyone. You have to develop  that foundation  stone by stone i.e. through Guru Maharaj . 

Just my 2 Cents..

PS. Have found a good Video on Youtube from "Harinder SIngh" of the Sikh Research Institute. It is good to listen..I think.


----------



## japjisahib04

singh_man said:


> I know people who do sewa, live honest and virtuous lives and "say" they keep waheguru in their thoughts and mind constantly but still don't seem happy and seem stressed. They hold on to the past or worry about the future, which in my humble opinion is consuming too many mental calories! How do we help people live  in the now and let things go, or just let it be?


Those who remain tuned with truth and walk on the path laid by divine, don't get disturbed about their past and worry about future. In order to confront their fear and not to lose their balance and temper, gurbani says, 'ਊਠਤ ਬੈਠਤ ਸੋਵਤ ਧਿਆਈਐ ॥ ਮਾਰਗਿ ਚਲਤ ਹਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਗਾਈਐ ॥੧॥. This is called 24x7 simran.


----------



## singh_man

harry haller said:


> The meaning of life seems to me, to be pointing inwards, so inwards that I have come to the conclusion that the meaning of life is to find out who you are, and then be that person.
> 
> Of course this requires much digging and discarding until you find the core of yourself, I am curious as to what other members feel is the meaning of life, and I am also curious as to what members feel the Sikh way of life is.
> 
> View attachment 19513



But how do you really know "who you are"? Is there a self-assessment that scores us on some self-awareness scale and allows us to be quantifiably ranked across society? Or is my perception of who I am and my contentment with that good enough? I guess the question is "when do I know I have found my core self?" I'm always seeking to improve and attain peace and contentment knowing I'm not doing anything bad.


----------



## Harry Haller

singh_man said:


> But how do you really know "who you are"? Is there a self-assessment that scores us on some self-awareness scale and allows us to be quantifiably ranked across society? Or is my perception of who I am and my contentment with that good enough? I guess the question is "when do I know I have found my core self?" I'm always seeking to improve and attain peace and contentment knowing I'm not doing anything bad.



my own opinion

Firstly, just because you have found yourself does not mean it is for keeps, you have to work at it, keep your mind focused on the good, and ignore the bad, ignore the temptations that do nothing other than fill your time with pleasure whilst causing damage, but once it is there, I think you just know, you just know that you are getting closer to the truth and further away from the darkness, I think you can feel it, being closer to the truth feels calm, good, noble, getting away from it feels like a panic, unease, fear, anger, frustration, discontentment,  thats how I feel anyway


----------



## singh_man

harry haller said:


> my own opinion
> 
> Firstly, just because you have found yourself does not mean it is for keeps, you have to work at it, keep your mind focused on the good, and ignore the bad, ignore the temptations that do nothing other than fill your time with pleasure whilst causing damage, but once it is there, I think you just know, you just know that you are getting closer to the truth and further away from the darkness, I think you can feel it, being closer to the truth feels calm, good, noble, getting away from it feels like a panic, unease, fear, anger, frustration, discontentment,  thats how I feel anyway


I totally agree. I must say, since rediscovering Sikhi within the past year, I do truly feel more calm, centered, content and not stressed. The connection to naam feels real within me. Amazing.


----------



## Tejwant Singh

harry haller said:


> The meaning of life seems to me, to be pointing inwards, so inwards that I have come to the conclusion that the meaning of life is to find out who you are, and then be that person.
> 
> Of course this requires much digging and discarding until you find the core of yourself, I am curious as to what other members feel is the meaning of life, and I am also curious as to what members feel the Sikh way of life is.
> 
> View attachment 19513



The meaning of life for me as a Sikh is: If life handles you lemons, make the best lemonade out of them.


----------



## Harry Haller

Tejwant Singh said:


> The meaning of life for me as a Sikh is: If life handles you lemons, make the best lemonade out of them.



and then go into business selling lemonade!


----------



## Tejwant Singh

harry haller said:


> and then go into business selling lemonade!


 Not selling but sharing, the cornerstone of Sikhi.


----------



## Harry Haller

could we sell just a bit?


----------



## Tejwant Singh

harry haller said:


> could we sell just a bit?


Only if the money is used to buy more lemons.


----------



## Harry Haller

julie said:


> dasaa nauhaan di kirat karo te vand chako is the main principle of life in Sikhism



that is more of a way of life than a meaning!


----------



## singh_man

I think I found Waheguru this morning! Found meaning.. I get it! During my sunrise drive just outside Toronto this morning, after my morning Nitnem and doing simran in the car I was contemplating "what is God"? Watching the beautiful and powerful sunrise.. it dawned on me (no pun intended!) that God is truly personal and within and is Sat, Daya, Santokh, Nimrata, Pyare within a person. Bringing out these qualities from within is your goal in feeling peace, contentment and blessed and will allow you to live your life with no ego!

Yeah?


----------



## Harry Haller

singh_man said:


> I think I found Waheguru this morning! Found meaning.. I get it! During my sunrise drive just outside Toronto this morning, after my morning Nitnem and doing simran in the car I was contemplating "what is God"? Watching the beautiful and powerful sunrise.. it dawned on me (no pun intended!) that God is truly personal and within and is Sat, Daya, Santokh, Nimrata, Pyare within a person. Bringing out these qualities from within is your goal in feeling peace, contentment and blessed and will allow you to live your life with no ego!
> 
> Yeah?



Beautifully put Singh Man, what does it inspire you to do with your life?


----------



## singh_man

Quite simple really,

Naam Japo - Be aware of the Divine in our hearts and the whole creation with every breath we take. Feel the sound current - constantly
Kirat Karo - Earn our living honestly and share whatever we have with others without ego
Vand ke Shako - Be constantly awake for opportunities to serve and elevate others - again without ego or expectations for a return


----------



## Harry Haller

singh_man said:


> Quite simple really,
> 
> Naam Japo - Be aware of the Divine in our hearts and the whole creation with every breath we take. Feel the sound current - constantly
> Kirat Karo - Earn our living honestly and share whatever we have with others without ego
> Vand ke Shako - Be constantly awake for opportunities to serve and elevate others - again without ego or expectations for a return



although it is indeed quite simple, if you have embraced the above without struggle, and with full acceptance, then you are an amazing person. 

Is it something you aspire to, or have you reached this point?


----------



## singh_man

harry haller said:


> although it is indeed quite simple, if you have embraced the above without struggle, and with full acceptance, then you are an amazing person.
> 
> Is it something you aspire to, or have you reached this point?



HarryJi

I think for me the true understanding of this and then the full acceptance of God realization through self-realization is the first step - truly knowing that this is what God means. Amazing. So now I aspire and work hard to live within these qualities. I am by no means perfect or there yet,  but feeling closer for sure.

Does this make sense?


----------



## Harry Haller

absolutely, you make it sound so easy, I have to take my hat off to you!

I, now have to ask this, it is the same question I have asked my father, as he also has your outlook, 

how hard is it for you to ignore the base temptations of the world?


----------



## singh_man

harry haller said:


> absolutely, you make it sound so easy, I have to take my hat off to you!
> 
> I, now have to ask this, it is the same question I have asked my father, as he also has your outlook,
> 
> how hard is it for you to ignore the base temptations of the world?



Good question. I used to like winning. I used to want to crush my competition (school, work, sports). For ego? To drive a flash car? For power? That used to be me... but I was not happy despite my successes. And then I had a son with autism.. and with this journey he has helped me realize God within. I now have used my strengths and positive qualities to start a business to help people with complex care needs (like autism). No more trying to be the best.. but do real sewa without big expectations of returns - that will come on its own. Living in the now, being ever present helps me stay centered. Doing Simran and listening and learning bani is very calming for me. I've always had a positive outlook on life - some say "too positive". But Sikhi gives me courage and confidence to stay centered and seek those 5 virtues and the good that will naturally flow out of them. I'm not saintly angel by any means - I have a good laugh, still have the odd drink, I do get angry at times.. but I have a vehicle that brings me back to the center - and that's the key IMHO.


----------



## chazSingh

singh_man said:


> Good question. I used to like winning. I used to want to crush my competition (school, work, sports). For ego? To drive a flash car? For power? That used to be me... but I was not happy despite my successes. And then I had a son with autism.. and with this journey he has helped me realize God within. I now have used my strengths and positive qualities to start a business to help people with complex care needs (like autism). No more trying to be the best.. but do real sewa without big expectations of returns - that will come on its own. Living in the now, being ever present helps me stay centered. Doing Simran and listening and learning bani is very calming for me. I've always had a positive outlook on life - some say "too positive". But Sikhi gives me courage and confidence to stay centered and seek those 5 virtues and the good that will naturally flow out of them. I'm not saintly angel by any means - I have a good laugh, still have the odd drink, I do get angry at times.. but I have a vehicle that brings me back to the center - and that's the key IMHO.



Inspiring....keep it up.

Let us know if you need a hand with your business


----------



## N30S1NGH

For me purpose of life is to give yourself /give it in to absolute truth always happening here and now ..for once loose our Center being which is been hijacked by our ego loose it to truth (Satnam) because everyone and every thing belongs to truth anyway ..it may not seem that way as we are under illusion.

What a sight it would be when this egoic being surrenders and give way to truth and let absolute truth  swallowed itself alive (die before you die) ..its delight to become the very thing that swallowed.


----------



## Harry Haller

N30S1NGH said:


> For me purpose of life is to give yourself /give it in to absolute truth always happening here and now ..for once loose our Center being which is been hijacked by our ego loose it to truth (Satnam) because everyone and every thing belongs to truth anyway ..it may not seem that way as we are under illusion.
> 
> What a sight it would be when this egoic being surrenders and give way to truth and let absolute truth  swallowed itself alive (die before you die) ..its delight to become the very thing that swallowed.



could you explain how this works on a pragmatic level?


----------



## N30S1NGH

Deeply inquiring-throwing an question in empty quietness, contemplating within, stop believing our thoughts- conditioned egoic mind structure/ mental noise goes within. Most of us believe our thoughts we believe our thoughts define us but thats fallacy, its relative cannot be our true nature. Most of us believe they are their thoughts, characters in the thoughts, they are literally they are thoughts as all of us define ourselves with one thought or next.

There is greater freedom once we start witnessing our thoughts, free from self definitions rather being characters in the thoughts, once we can witness our thoughts then there is a invitation for exploration for greater truth, there is an deeper empty space without self definitions beyond conditioned mind at that moment we allow truth to take our center stage and operate within.

It may seem very complicated but try with first step, try to witness our thoughts rather being in the thoughts, one finds greater solace and greater freedom already.


----------



## Navdeep88

I think:

It's to learn from others.

It's to value your time. 

It's to not overthink but be thoughtful. 

It's to control your action, your thoughts surroundings etc so they are positive. 

I think, the overall meaning of life is to know yourself (like Harry ji) said & express it, Live it without letting anyone sow their seeds of doubt, insecurity and fear in your life.


----------



## Original

Navdeep88 said:


> I think:
> 
> It's to learn from others.
> 
> It's to value your time.
> 
> It's to not overthink but be thoughtful.
> 
> It's to control your action, your thoughts surroundings etc so they are positive.
> 
> I think, the overall meaning of life is to know yourself (like Harry ji) said & express it, Live it without letting anyone sow their seeds of doubt, insecurity and fear in your life.


Navdeep _ I like what you write and have a question for you. Are we just a combination of atoms and nothing else ?


----------



## Tejwant Singh

The Meaning of Life is to be Meaningful.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur

The meaning of life, is to live a life of meaning... 

Or as Siri tells me... the meaning of life is: Chocolate!


----------

